# Novak Havoc 17.5 Brushless System Glitch



## purdyd82 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just bought a new Novak Havoc 17.5 brushless system (motor and esc combo) and am having a glitching problem with it. The motor or esc randomly cuts out. When the glitch happens the motor stops but I still have steering. I have tried to see watch the lights on the esc but it always happens at a location that I can't see. I had someone watch for me and was told that the lights on the receiver shut off when the glitch happens and then the blue light comes on when the motor gets power again. I run 4 minute heats and features and the glitch will happen at least 5 times a race. 
I know that the glitch is not because of an over heating issue because this happened with in the first 5 laps that I had the car out on the track. I am running a 2 cell reedy 5000 lipo and a Futaba receiver and servo. I have tried different crystals, (ones that I know work from another car) moving wires around, and moving the antenna wire to make sure that the glitch isn't because of the interference from the wires.
This problem is driving me crazy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

You can always email [email protected] with your question, during regular CS hours. Before emailing, take a moment to review the instructions (trouble-shooting guide) originally included with your Novak Item:

Novak Instruction Downloads



> *Please make your initial email as detailed as possible. Include:*
> 
> ~ warranty claim?
> ~ speed control (brand/model)
> ...


The more information you provide in your first email, the more quickly tech support can offer you assistance.




purdyd82 said:


> I just bought a new Novak Havoc 17.5 brushless system (motor and esc combo) and am having a glitching problem with it. The motor or esc randomly cuts out. When the glitch happens the motor stops but I still have steering. I have tried to see watch the lights on the esc but it always happens at a location that I can't see. I had someone watch for me and was told that the lights on the receiver shut off when the glitch happens and then the blue light comes on when the motor gets power again. I run 4 minute heats and features and the glitch will happen at least 5 times a race.
> I know that the glitch is not because of an over heating issue because this happened with in the first 5 laps that I had the car out on the track. I am running a 2 cell reedy 5000 lipo and a Futaba receiver and servo. I have tried different crystals, (ones that I know work from another car) moving wires around, and moving the antenna wire to make sure that the glitch isn't because of the interference from the wires.
> This problem is driving me crazy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

First thing I would do is shut off the lipo cutoff. Then I would test with another know good battery.


----------



## purdyd82 (Jan 7, 2008)

I did try another 5000 lipo battery that I know works. I am going to go to the track hopefully Monday to try the lipo cutoff setting. I'll let you know how I made out.


----------



## purdyd82 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I got to the track. I changed the battery type selection from Li-Po to Ni-Cd/Ni-MH. This is the only way I know how to turn off the Li-Po cutoff. Is there another way to do this? Anyways, when I first got on the track the truck seamed fine. I was running laps and no problems. After a couple of minutes the truck started to glitch again. This time it wasn't as bad. It only happened about 2 times. I let the truck sit for a little bit because I was testing out another car and then brought the truck back on the track after a few laps with my pan car. After I started running again the glitch started to happen again, and more frequent like before. I tried moving the receiver to different places and moving the esc around but the glitch continued. Not long after that (a minuted or two) the truck shut off and the esc displayed the red and green alternating lights which indicates the voltage shut off. My battery was fully charged. I have a Reedy 5000 35c Li-Po which I know is good. I run that battery with a 27 turn motor for 2 heat races at 4 minutes each with no problems. Any suggestions? I have emailed Novak tech support and have not heard back from them yet. I have a call in and am waiting for the technician to call me back.


----------



## purdyd82 (Jan 7, 2008)

Heard back from tech support. Guess the esc has old software which doesn't detect the correct Li-Po voltage. This is why the esc is cutting out. Waiting for an updated system to be sent and will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Do you know what the voltage is on each cell in the Lipo? It could be one is overcharged and the ESC doesn't think it is right (just a thought).


----------



## MWilterink (Dec 23, 2008)

Check the tabs on your motor..mine did the exact same thing and it was because one tab was loose and shorting out the motor.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

With the Havoc esc on push the small button on the switch down with a pen till the red and amber lights are on only. let go and count the flashes. 2 flashes is on and default. quickly hit button once and now should see just 1 flash. Now hold the button down till all the lights cycle and let go. Lipo is now cutoff. You should have no more problems with any batteries.


----------



## BoneSpec (Dec 2, 2007)

Havoc Pro that I just installed in my VTA car with 21.5 motor is doing this....so turn off the lipo cutoff.

15 minutes of running and only putting 1800 mah back into a 4600 mah pack, so I don't forsee an issue of running the pack down too low.


----------



## D&T Machine (Apr 13, 2009)

My buddie had the same problem this weekend. He bought a new 17.5 system at the track and was glitching. We tried different things to fix it and finally we moved the receiver from in front of the battery to the center of the car away from everything and it fixed it.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

D&T Machine said:


> My buddie had the same problem this weekend. He bought a new 17.5 system at the track and was glitching. We tried different things to fix it and finally we moved the receiver from in front of the battery to the center of the car away from everything and it fixed it.


How you install your receiver/antenna can make a huge difference on the performance of your electronics. Here is a Trouble-shooting page that we prepared with a large section on radio glitching:

Trouble-shooting TeamNovak's One Touch Speed Controls


----------



## bigmike22 (Dec 13, 2009)

was having the same problems as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## BoneSpec (Dec 2, 2007)

NovakTwo said:


> How you install your receiver/antenna can make a huge difference on the performance of your electronics. Here is a Trouble-shooting page that we prepared with a large section on radio glitching:
> 
> Trouble-shooting TeamNovak's One Touch Speed Controls


no room in a TC4 with a Havoc Pro ESC.

Rx is mounted on top of the servo, antenna is mounted via my design/Bud's piece to the top of the RX.

Now if I could find room for that big capacitor


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

1 question am or fm? brushless set ups will glich using am


----------



## BoneSpec (Dec 2, 2007)

FM, I did try dropping the voltage cutoff, we'll see next time out.


----------

